# Hackberry



## HomeBody (Apr 1, 2016)

When I went into a timber that had just been logged, I was surprised that they really went after the hackberry trees. I've never worked any hackberry, but I always assumed it was a more or less junk wood. I guess I was wrong. In general, what would the hackberry logs I saw logged recently be used for? Just lumber or something special? Gary


----------



## bamafatboy (Apr 1, 2016)

The railroad industry is buying crossties, and a lot of them here in bama are cut from hackberry trees. I have heard that the going price for cossties is around 32.00 each. Dont know that for sure.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 1, 2016)

Turning bowl blanks are great for Hackberry....


----------



## DavidDobbs (Apr 1, 2016)

Pallet logs


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 2, 2016)

Nearly any market that elm is in, so also will hackberry find its way. In PA, OH and MD, Amish tradesmen gobble it up and often create furniture and other craft.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 2, 2016)

Make a gunstock!!!


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 3, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Make a gunstock!!!



I thought about making a spalted gunstock. Hackberry would be a good choice as it spalts nice. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 3, 2016)

Nice....I smell a build topic soon....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Apr 4, 2016)

According to Roy Underhill Hackberry is one of the best woods for steam bending. Take a look at the bent wood rocker.
http://www.pbs.org/woodwrightsshop/home/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 4, 2016)

I'd try and spalt it... Seems like a fine line between beautiful and punky, but it sure is nice when you catch it in time.


----------



## gvwp (Apr 4, 2016)

If the heartwood is large we make a lot of thin lumber from Hackberry. It can be very beautiful. The sapwood is fairly plain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

